# Bass Clarinet Soliloquoy - Did you smile at the Moon?



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

I came back with a new short Soliloquoy. This time I brought a Bass Clarinet. I hope you guys like it! Please do criticize and give your own opinion!

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2738795/Did you smile at the Moon.wav

Your Best,

Ricardo


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

I like what I heard. Your title reminds me of a fragment for a poem I wrote: "moon build a smile."


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

It is very short, but good as something to build more upon (if you like). I like the use of dynamics.

Check out this bass clarinet piece by Tomposer for inspiration.
http://www.talkclassical.com/24274-music-bass-clarinet-synthesizers.html


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Lunasong. I'm really almost ending a new Bass Clarinet Solo plus a piano accompany. This one is longer, I say about 2 minutes or over it. It won't take that long til' I post it!

Here is an MP3 of the first song: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2738795/Did you smile at the Moon.mp3


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

This is refreshingly nice. I would love to hear something with extended techniques I think that it could work wel with something like this. Written well for the bcl.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

pluhagr said:


> This is refreshingly nice. I would love to hear something with extended techniques I think that it could work wel with something like this. Written well for the bcl.


I'm starting a new Bass Clarinet Song with Trumpet in B, with piano. Which is about Emotions mostly, so it will describe the mood of the people.


----------

